# Hunting around Jamestown



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey all, im plannign a hunt around Jamestown with my dad and im just wonding what kindof opprotuntities there are to trailer a boat into a lake, not carry, is there anything worth a D###??? . Also wondering about an easy walk in lake that isnt extremly muddy. Hit me back with some info on either of these two... thanks alot.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

What the ?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The res and pipe have great fall crappie fishing but it is kinda silly to shoot them with a shotgun :eyeroll: It makes them hard to clean!

Bob


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

He must not be much of a duck hunter if he doesnt want to wade in the mud!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would put your boat in the pipe and clean up on the coots!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

DJ

Field Hunter will make you pay for that one! You know how he feels about coots and spoonies!! :lol:

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

He actually cooked up some coot last weekend and it tasted like sardines......Very oily. Yes, I admit I tried coot, it sucked. But, I was not alone and Decoyer, Field Hunter, Jim Heggeness, and a few others there tried it. I wasn't surprisede at that, but I was surprised that there was such a difference between the mallard and Gadwalls. They were prepared the same and the mallard tasted wayyyyyyyy better!!!! That , I did not think, would be the case!!


----------



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

you guys looked into my question wrong... a straight answer would have probably been the sincere thing to do... anyways my dad isnt much for wading in the mud and i wwondering what the pond conditions are like in the area... can i get to main water without much mud??... i know the water bottom is going to be muddy i dont care about the mud my dad just doesnt want to walk through a bunch to get to water.... so is there or isnt there any lakes that are worth a damn for hunting that has boat acess?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

OK

Here is the scoop Pipe, Res and Spiritwood are really the only water that I would try to put a boat into. I would not hunt any of them. The Sloughs out there are generally Cattail with muck bottoms. My advice would be to field hunt if you are opposed to walking in mud bottom sloughs.

Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I cut up some mallard breasts into small chunks and put them in an A1/Teriakki 30 minute marinade for about 24 hours and dumped the entire bag into a foil pan on the grill. I let them cook until the meat got a little curled on the ends and were still tender. BEST DUCK I HAVE EVER HAD!! I did up some bacon to eat with them figuring on wrapping the strips around the meat, but I'm personally a crispy bacon guy and the meat was so good by itself I ate it all seperate. The beer went well with it too. I think I'll pass on the coots, and the gadwall taste test surprises me a little. I guess that would explain some of the gamey taste in some of the jerkey I've done in the past. 
:beer:

My dad is not a mud guy either, the field thing is way more suitable for his foot with the metal screws in it. Other than that I don't know, just keep him in the boat I guess.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

camaro2528 said:


> anyways my dad isnt much for wading in the mud and i wwondering what the pond conditions are like in the area...


whats a pond?


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

pretty sarcastic answers to an honest question.


----------



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

thank you


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys, if you don't like the question, please don't answer.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Camaro,

Find a bunch of ducks in a smaller pothole.......move the ducks out of it by walking up to it in waders at about 1/2 hour before shooting time. Throw out a dozen decoys and a spinner if you have one. Leave a opening in the decoys where the spinner is or where you want to shoot. Don't shoot when you go into the slough. Now make a nice shore blind or stand in vegetaion in the middle around the decoys and have fun.....the ducks will filter back into the slough throught out the morning.

You can try to put a boat into a larger marsh but without first hand experience you might think the marsh is deep only to find it is 3-4 "s. The sloughs in the middle of grain fields (flooded during the year are more ta likely going to have fairly hard bottoms, the sloughs that have benn sloughs for ever will more than likely have hard bottoms, the sloughs that are in grain fields but have been flooded for a while will more than likely be more muddy. You never really know until you try them.

I would think the area north of Jamestown would be good....the USFW report is saying that that there are many ducks and honkers around the Arrowwood Reguge. Although the ducks may only be in the fields to eat and then back to the refuge for the day.

The other thing right now is that the ducks that we've been hunting tend to be feeding in the evenings only and not in the mornings. The thing to do now might be to hunt the small sloughs like I described in the mornings and hunt a field in the evening.

Good luck.


----------

